# Found a site with a stash of Beastdrol and more. Get'em before the ban.



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

SoCal-Nutrition.com

I emailed the guy and he said he has 100 or so bottles of Beastdrol. 

Thought I'd help those who have the $$$ to stock up before the Superdrol ban goes effect. 

I just ordered mine. 

Get'em!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Unless this talk about the ban is, well, just talk.


----------



## colochine (Dec 12, 2011)

92 left in stock!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

I also picked up a bottle of Helladrol. When I last spoke to him on sat or sun he had like 20.

Prices arent bad.


----------



## SFW (Dec 12, 2011)

Ban = hype. Sales must be down for supp companies. There is word....but no date or action taking place. And who gives a fuck? A ugl will make sd if it is banned. And if they dont, who cares. Plenty of other aas out there. Tired of making these posh faggots who own these supp companies wealthy. Most of the shit in capsules is rice flour.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 12, 2011)

^^^ This


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 12, 2011)

solid site there...much props


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just run Super DMZ and call it a day


----------



## gamma (Dec 14, 2011)

I am sure there will be a ban there always is every few years .I remember in 08 finaflex xd 550 was pushing there stuff in the same manner and it happen. But like op said Roll with super DMZ and support the home team, the dude that makes beastdrol ect is a prick.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 14, 2011)

gamma said:


> I am sure there will be a ban there always is every few years .I remember in 08 finaflex xd 550 was pushing there stuff in the same manner and it happen. But like op said Roll with super DMZ and support the home team, the dude that makes beastdrol ect is a prick.



Oh for sure. Im with IML all the way. Just wanted to share if IML, Orbits and other banner sites sold out at least my IMF buddys will have a back up plan.


----------



## TGB1987 (Dec 14, 2011)

That site doesn't offer much.  I am going to stock up on IronMagLab Products.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 14, 2011)

Beastdrol is wicked good deal bro. I tried it off Orbit a while back and love it. 



TJTJ said:


> SoCal-Nutrition.com
> 
> I emailed the guy and he said he has 100 or so bottles of Beastdrol.
> 
> ...


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 14, 2011)

Im hoping it gets here soon because its just SD, no DMZ. I want to stak a single cap on top of the 2 SDMZ im taking now for the last week or two depending when it gets here.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 15, 2011)

Superdrol will likely be history by February. The sales are unreal right now. Stuff will sell out soon. Super DMZ and Metha-Drol are almost gone for good.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2011)

gamma said:


> I am sure there will be a ban there always is every few years .I remember in 08 finaflex xd 550 was pushing there stuff in the same manner and it happen. But like op said Roll with super DMZ and support the home team, the dude that makes beastdrol ect is a prick.



it's official Superdrol is gone after January 2012.

we have one more batch of Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-Dol Extreme being made and after January we are done using Supdrol.


----------



## Tuco (Dec 15, 2011)

Prince said:


> it's official Superdrol is gone after January 2012.
> 
> we have one more batch of Super-DMZ Rx and Metha-Dol Extreme being made and after January we are done using Supdrol.



Any proof to this? No hearsay.


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 16, 2011)

Damn I'm glad I bought a bottle of DMZ!! Any particular reason they're done with?


----------



## delsolrob (Dec 17, 2011)

good deal, looks like they're still stocking them


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Dec 19, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Damn I'm glad I bought a bottle of DMZ!! Any particular reason they're done with?


DEA is going to ban them.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 19, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> DEA is going to ban them.



And because unlike a shit ton of pharmaceutical drugs that have more negative side effects then good, SuperDrol and Orastan-E can actually improve our health when used properly.


----------



## ebn2002 (Dec 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> Tired of making these posh faggots who own these supp companies wealthy. Most of the shit in capsules is rice flour.



Lets cash in on this then!

I'll fill the pills with rice flour, we can call it TigerDrol and you can promote it as the only supp you've ever used.  50/50 split


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 19, 2011)

SFW said:


> ....Tired of making these posh faggots who own these supp companies wealthy. Most of the shit in capsules is rice flour.



I found a site that reviews, and tests the ingredients and potency of all OTC PHs

Prohormones Supplements

Prohormone Database: Prohormone, Designer Steroid, Bodybuilding Supplements


----------



## packers6211 (Dec 19, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> DEA is going to ban them.


 
At this rate we'll have to have prescriptions for fish oil, whey protein, multi's etc. I wish they would vanish from Earth.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> I found a site that reviews, and tests the ingredients and potency of all OTC PHs
> 
> Prohormones Supplements
> 
> Prohormone Database: Prohormone, Designer Steroid, Bodybuilding Supplements



good site, but they* don't test the ingredients*, I wish they did because if so IronMagLabs sales would double.


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 19, 2011)

Prince said:


> good site, but they* don't test the ingredients*, I wish they did because if so IronMagLabs sales would double.



Everyone should register and rate all IML you have taken, and others you taken too, I did. Gave SDMZ all good marks


----------

